# Florida surf & pier



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be driving from DC to Florida's east coast in mid January. Have to stop in Savannah on way down to Lauderdale area. Where are some good spots to fish from shore? Should I stop in the Canaveral area or just head further south to Jupiter area? I tried June pier last year with little luck, probably because I had inadequate equipment. This year I'll have an 11 foot surf rod, a 9 foot surf rod, and a light 7 foot spinning rod. Thanks for any info you can provide.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jupiter, Jupiter, Jupiter. Just look on Google maps at bridges in the area. Visit the ones you can access easily early in the morning or in the evening and cast some sort of crank bait. If theirs snook hanging around they should hit a crank bait. Usually if I don't catch a fish in the first twenty casts or so move to another bridge. Keep moving around until you find a bridge holding some feesh. I am not the soaking bait type so I would forget about the 11 and 9 footers but thats just me. A 7 foot is all ya need to toss artificials. Moving tide always produces. Be sure to let us know how you do when you do.

Good Luck,
-Alex


----------



## flattiefisher (Dec 13, 2011)

See the adjoining thread "Daytona Area Help"


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

*Jupiter fishing advise*

Refer to this previous posting 


Fishing tactics help


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

adp29934 said:


> Jupiter, Jupiter, Jupiter. Just look on Google maps at bridges in the area. Visit the ones you can access easily early in the morning or in the evening and cast some sort of crank bait. If theirs snook hanging around they should hit a crank bait. Usually if I don't catch a fish in the first twenty casts or so move to another bridge. Keep moving around until you find a bridge holding some feesh. I am not the soaking bait type so I would forget about the 11 and 9 footers but thats just me. A 7 foot is all ya need to toss artificials. Moving tide always produces. Be sure to let us know how you do when you do.
> 
> Good Luck,
> -Alex


Thanks Alex. Are you referring to the bridges on Route 1 or to Jupiter Inlet? By crank baits do you mean something like a vibex spinner?

Brooklyn fish


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have fished both bridges that route 1 splits into plus E Indian Town Rd. Those are all pretty close to each other and I have caught fish at all of them. Also there is a small one on Island Way that produces well but ya might have to climb on some rocks to get down there. I have caught quite a few mangrove snapper there on fresh shrimp. And by crank bait I mean jerk baits like Rapalas, Bombers, whatever plug looks like a fish. I probably wouldn't use a spinner but who knows. Try storm lures even. You will need a moving tide, a FL Fishing license, some patients, and a little confidence.

The best of luck to you,
-Alex


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Alex, thanks again for the info. I'll bring some plugs and storm lures. I see all the bridges except Island way. Is that the same as South Beach Road? Is there parking and easy access to the water? Is there a good bait shop nearby?

Thanks again.

Brooklyn fish



adp29934 said:


> I have fished both bridges that route 1 splits into plus E Indian Town Rd. Those are all pretty close to each other and I have caught fish at all of them. Also there is a small one on Island Way that produces well but ya might have to climb on some rocks to get down there. I have caught quite a few mangrove snapper there on fresh shrimp. And by crank bait I mean jerk baits like Rapalas, Bombers, whatever plug looks like a fish. I probably wouldn't use a spinner but who knows. Try storm lures even. You will need a moving tide, a FL Fishing license, some patients, and a little confidence.
> 
> The best of luck to you,
> -Alex


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

South Beach Rd. is not the same. Look a little further west near river bend country club. There used to be a development there that I used to park at however I don't know if it has been developed in the past couple years. As for bait shops I usually go to Fishing Headquarters On A1a and if ya ask the right way they might tell ya whats been poppin lately and where to go. Try the Jupiter jetty too man. Lotta times you can get into some bluefish action with some Spanish mixed in. Again, early morning/afternoon. Man I wish I was down there.


-Alex


----------



## danielxcha (Jan 6, 2012)

hey if your coming down 95 should try and stop by ponce inlet / new symrna beach as well. surf fishing has been awesome these days off the nsb by the jetties during high tide if your looking for whitings, blues, and pompano. have seen some random flounder as well. 
jetties have turned up sheepshead and black drum lately as well. fiddlers are working like gold for sheepshead.
Sebastian inlet pier ( i believe south pier ) is GREAT for reds, flounder, snook and tarpon. Good luck!


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks. How do you get there from 95? Is it on the north or south side of the inlet?



danielxcha said:


> hey if your coming down 95 should try and stop by ponce inlet / new symrna beach as well. surf fishing has been awesome these days off the nsb by the jetties during high tide if your looking for whitings, blues, and pompano. have seen some random flounder as well.
> jetties have turned up sheepshead and black drum lately as well. fiddlers are working like gold for sheepshead.
> Sebastian inlet pier ( i believe south pier ) is GREAT for reds, flounder, snook and tarpon. Good luck!


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Alex,

Sounds good. Can't wait.



adp29934 said:


> South Beach Rd. is not the same. Look a little further west near river bend country club. There used to be a development there that I used to park at however I don't know if it has been developed in the past couple years. As for bait shops I usually go to Fishing Headquarters On A1a and if ya ask the right way they might tell ya whats been poppin lately and where to go. Try the Jupiter jetty too man. Lotta times you can get into some bluefish action with some Spanish mixed in. Again, early morning/afternoon. Man I wish I was down there.
> 
> 
> -Alex


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sebastian Inlet Advice*

If you plan on trying the inlet, you have to be prepared, It is by far the best fishing in this area. Here are a few links that will guide you in the right direction. Study them and have a blast..

http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com/fishing.jhtml?method=list

http://www.fischmore.com/team-fischmore/

http://www.whiteysonline.com/

Last weeks catch.....

http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i443/fishnchevy/?action=view&current=P1080137.jpg

http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i443/fishnchevy/?action=view&current=sebmap5-2.jpg

http://s1094.photobucket.com/albums/i443/fishnchevy/?action=view&current=inletshot.jpg



Good Luck

Robert


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

fishnchevy said:


> If you plan on trying the inlet, you have to be prepared, It is by far the best fishing in this area. Here are a few links that will guide you in the right direction. Study them and have a blast..
> 
> http://www.sebastianinletdistrict.com/fishing.jhtml?method=list
> 
> ...


Thanks much.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

came across this *Cam link* for the pier area.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

An inlet is an inlet... Take your pick. There are several good ones on the Florida East Coast.

Sebastian is NOT the most convenient one to get to from 95. The others are a bit easier, but none of them are just gonna be a drop off of an exit. You're gonna cross some sprawl to get to them.

Jupiter
Hobe Sound
Stuart
Ft. Pierce
Sebastian
Ponce

Take your pick. There's something nice about each of them. But at the end of the day, they are all inlets, and inlets produce fish, period.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. Had a great trip. Fished some of the recommended spots and some others. Wind, weather, and my wive's plans influenced the choices. Here's the recap:

Sunday, Jan 15 -- fished an hour in late afternoon for small blues on a pier under a bridge going into South Daytona beach. Didn't get any, but saw some caught on plastics. I was using a gotcha plug. Got too cold and windy to fish.
Monday, Jan 16 -- fished a few hours in surf a few miles from Ponce Inlet from 10 to 1. Sunny and cool -- in 50s. Caught 2 whiting -- a start.
Tuesday, Jan 17 -- moved to Hutchinson Island. Fished surf on South of Island, North of Condos; caught 1 whiting and 6 jacks; lost some rigs in coral; also had 2 biteoffs; should have switch to wire leader. Good to fish in 75 degree weather, not worrying about cold and wind
Jan 18 -- visiting friends; shopping
Jan 19-- tried Jupiter inlet; saw some jacks and a Spanish mac caught; didn't catch anything; switched to surf a few miles South; too windy and cold; tried the river near the lighthouse; no luck.
Jan 20 -- tried the Roosevelt bridge in Stuart; no luck
jan 21 -- returned to surf at Hutchinson island; caught 2 whiting and 4 jacks -- not bad
Jan 22-- surf at Hutchinson Island near the old Holiday Inn; caught 7 whiting, 2 croaker and 1 small pompano; saw someone catch a 5 pound blue on a fish head with wire leader. Tried the same setup on a long rod, but didn't get any hits; weather near 80, lite wind; all in all a good concluding day.

Again, many thanks.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for your report. You made a trip with the similar experience just like I used to have when I lived in DC area. Besides luck, catching comes with the experience. You will do better next time.


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm sure next trip will be better. I actually learned and relearned a few things -- pyramid sinkers in the surf; small hooks for whiting (number 6, not 1/0); but fresh dead shrimp --it stays on when you cast -- unlike frozen; clams work even better; use wire leader on the long rod if blues or Spanish are around.

Planning a short trip in late March.

Brooklyn fish


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

brooklyn fish said:


> I'm sure next trip will be better. I actually learned and relearned a few things -- pyramid sinkers in the surf; small hooks for whiting (number 6, not 1/0); but fresh dead shrimp --it stays on when you cast -- unlike frozen; clams work even better; use wire leader on the long rod if blues or Spanish are around.


You don't need size 6 hooks for whiting. #1 or 1/0 work more than good. If anything, it's fishing with the shrimp that's causing you a problem when (not) catching whiting.

Clams are the just about the ultimate bait for whiting in East Coast surf. But fresh/frozen clams are hard to work with. Salted clams are the ticket. There is tons of information available on that subject. Try a batch of salted clams with #1 Kahle hooks, (I prefer bronze, not gold, cause they stay sharp longer) and see if your hookup doesn't improve.

I've filled coolers full with this setup.


----------



## flattiefisher (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll have to disagree with solid7. While clams are certainly a great bait, peeled shrimp is a natural bait for whiting, not clams. Have you ever seen a clam in the surf? I've been fishing the central Florida surf for 55 years and always used peeled shrimp. I buy small eating shrimp and make at least two baits out of them. Be sure to peel them. Sand fleas are also an excellent bait if you can find them. They disappeared two years ago. And I never use a wire leader for anything! I fish year 'round weather permitting.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

flattiefisher said:


> I'll have to disagree with solid7. While clams are certainly a great bait, peeled shrimp is a natural bait for whiting, not clams. Have you ever seen a clam in the surf? I've been fishing the central Florida surf for 55 years and always used peeled shrimp. I buy small eating shrimp and make at least two baits out of them. Be sure to peel them. Sand fleas are also an excellent bait if you can find them. They disappeared two years ago. And I never use a wire leader for anything! I fish year 'round weather permitting.


No problem with the disagreement... I use clams for pompano bait, and I catch whiting to point of annoyance. I had 2 days last winter that I caught 60+ whiting (each time out) on nothing but clams. I gave them to a couple co-workers.

I have indeed seen clams in the surf. There are tons of them... And it is part of their natural diet, albeit not this large variety. One could say that the convenience factor of large, shucked clam is too high to refuse. (human trash isn't part of a bear's diet, but he eats what he finds) Check your stomach contents. (fisherman's first rule) You'll usually find about the same thing that you find in a pompano or sheepshead.

In fact, shrimp are not generally considered to be in the whiting's diet. They are more at home with sandfleas, small mollusks, (snails) and clams. The fact that they bite shrimp is more likely a convenience factor, as you are less likely to find shrimp at home in the active surf that whiting occupy.

BTW - don't know where you fish, but sandfleas, while scarce for a year and a half, were not hard to find at all this year. I'm still finding them like silly. And I've only been fishing here for about 10 years, but I never use shrimp in the surf. (too indiscriminate of a bait, IMO)

Cheers


----------



## brooklyn fish (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the clarifications. I wasn't peeling the shrimp, so that might be the issue. The clams vs. shrimp debate seems easy to solve -- bring some of each and see what works, which is what I did on the last day.

Brooklyn Fish


----------

